# Spring Espresso - any left?



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

While I look forward to some nice beans from Glenn I have just started another bag of Square Mile's Spring Espresso. The tiger stripes when it starts to pour are amazing.

I've just popped onto their website and it looks like there is none left


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most cafes are into their final buckets (geeky observation - Square Mile uses Plastic Buckets - with one-way valves - for their wholesale customers - they hold more than home users could possibly use in a week...)

I'm sure Summer will taste mighty fine too


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

No idea! but I have checked out their site thanks for that.


----------

